# Anyone used cloth diapers or tried EC?



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm using cloth diapers and EC with Mae (short for Amélie) and I'm wondering about other ppl's experiences. 

I've tried a variety; Gdiapers, Kissaluvs terry fitteds, Banana Pocket diapers, and prefolds of various brands with Thirsties and Bummis covers. I've also made some of my own. So far, the prefolds are my favorite. I guess I just enjoy butt origami! Is there a "best" prefold brand? 

Anyone tried EC? We've been doing it two weeks, and we've gotten several poops in the potty, but no pees. Has any of you had success with EC?

Any information is helpful, my friends mostly think I'm insane!:crazy::whatgoat:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, my youngest two are twin 15 year olds....what is EC?


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Elimination Communication. 

You use baby's physical cues to anticipate her potty needs and hold her over the potty to go. 

Mae makes a huge production of her poops so that's not hard, but I don't know how ppl do pees!

My only other child is a 15 y/o boy, too! Mae was a second marriage honeymoon surprise.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I wonder how many people actually know how to fold a flat cloth diaper anymore? Probably a lost art


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol....ok, I see. Sorry, can't help ya there, I still have a Pomeranian that "surprises me  LOL


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

goathiker said:


> I wonder how many people actually know how to fold a flat cloth diaper anymore? Probably a lost art


It makes me feel super proud and accomplished when I do her butt origami! I'm so lame I even post pictures of my superior diapering abilities.

See?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Can't really help much, since I used disposable diapers on my kids, and only had to use the cloth ones as a last resort, but you did a fantastic job on folding them! Put mine to shame! Lol


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

My mom used cloth diapers on me when I was a baby. I'm alergic to allot of chemicals and can't use any sanitary product that comes in contact with delicate skin. Most lotions, sunscreens, and shampoos break me out too.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Can't really help much, since I used disposable diapers on my kids, and only had to use the cloth ones as a last resort, but you did a fantastic job on folding them! Put mine to shame! Lol


 Don't feel bad, my kids put up with kite fold diapers and real pins!! 
they did survive though...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

my mother did a version of the EC thing on me, and my brother who's 14 yrs younger, so I was doing a bit of it with him. definitely don't remember when I was being trained!

i'm going to TRY to describe to the best of my ability what she did....

what she did was after he ate and digested a little, took him to the bathroom. she'd sit on the toilet (lid down and facing the same way as if you were going to the bathroom), then kind of hold your arms out like a basketball hoop, sit the baby's butt through the hole, legs over your arms, and back resting against you. 

oh, have a catching tub/pan/bucket below the baby's bum.

b/c he was a boy, she made a shield with her hand so if he peed, it would pee on the hand and fall into the tub/pan/bucket on the floor beneath the bum.

so, after you get set up and comfy, then start making whistling/"shhhh" noises to help them pee. or grunt to get them to poop. grunting helps the bear down of the bowels, and when the baby mimics the sound, it helps things move along.....

I think she used to do this for 20 min or so at first, and then when he caught on, it would be quick. of course lots of praise when he did his business on cue.

eventually, they'll learn the noises, and do it kind of on command.

I think she learned this technique from the "old country" (aka China), where cloth diapers were expensive and it was bloody hot where I was born, so potty training early is the best way to go (and crotchless pants for toddler...we can broach that subject when you're ready...lol)

hope that helps......


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

My youngest is 19. We used flat cloth on all the kids, the only exception being when traveling. 
I still have old flat cloth diapers that are holding up well in use as shop rags. They were amazingly durable. 
20 billion pampers are thrown away yearly in the U.S. The typical child uses 10,000 diapers from birth to potty training. Mixing raw human sewage loaded with viruses and live vaccines into landfills is just plain dangerous.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

goathiker said:


> I wonder how many people actually know how to fold a flat cloth diaper anymore? Probably a lost art


I do!


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

I love, love, love the prefolds from www.greenmountaindiapers.com. Mine have held up great on two kids from birth to potty learning. They hold up to repeated washing better than any I have found elsewhere. She has some really great package deals too!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> my mother did a version of the EC thing on me, and my brother who's 14 yrs younger, so I was doing a bit of it with him. definitely don't remember when I was being trained!
> 
> i'm going to TRY to describe to the best of my ability what she did....
> 
> ...


That is perfect! Thank you so much for the detailed explanation. I had read that other cultures did it as a matter of course, but didn't find much detailed info. I hate for the poor munchkin to have to hang out in a cotton sack of her own yuck. Yesterday she went coverless over her prefold diaper to get a better idea of when her pees happen in relation to food times. Also gives great incentive to change at the first hint of dampness!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

lileomom said:


> I love, love, love the prefolds from www.greenmountaindiapers.com. Mine have held up great on two kids from birth to potty learning. They hold up to repeated washing better than any I have found elsewhere. She has some really great package deals too!


Thanks for the link!

I started with Gerber and I just got a few Diaper Rite prefolds. I love the Diaper Rites because they are a little extra wide on purpose to be used with a Snappi. The Gerbers are already almost too small for the Snappi to work on my little fatty! Do you use pins or Snappis? Does Greenmountain have a variety of sizes of prefolds? What cover do you like best? Thirsties didn't work out for Ms. Thunder Thighs, but I'm loving the Bummis Super Lite.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Axykatt said:


> That is perfect! Thank you so much for the detailed explanation. I had read that other cultures did it as a matter of course, but didn't find much detailed info. I hate for the poor munchkin to have to hang out in a cotton sack of her own yuck. Yesterday she went coverless over her prefold diaper to get a better idea of when her pees happen in relation to food times. Also gives great incentive to change at the first hint of dampness!


np!! I hope it made sense....hard when you can't physically show someone what to do.

I found a website who described it as well. http://nacd.org/newsletter/0409_pottytraining.php

apparently I learned pretty quickly not to go into my cloth diaper, as it was warm, damp and nasty. then I graduated to crotchless pants as a toddler...

I looked it up...and apparently people have researched and written about this. LOL.
http://www.chinese-traditions-and-culture.com/chinese-toilet-training.html


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

Axykatt said:


> Thanks for the link!
> 
> I started with Gerber and I just got a few Diaper Rite prefolds. I love the Diaper Rites because they are a little extra wide on purpose to be used with a Snappi. The Gerbers are already almost too small for the Snappi to work on my little fatty! Do you use pins or Snappis? Does Greenmountain have a variety of sizes of prefolds? What cover do you like best? Thirsties didn't work out for Ms. Thunder Thighs, but I'm loving the Bummis Super Lite.


Green Mountain has I think 6 or 7 different sizes. I think I started with the yellow edged one, then the red, then the brown. They work well with the snappis until your kid gets to the "let's be naked all the time" stage. Then I started pinning from the back. I like the bummis cover, too. They seem to be the most trim fitting. Mother's touch are nice as well. The ones with the snaps hold up better than the touch tape ones. My kids have no butts, so what worked for mine might not be a good fit for yours. That's what is sooo nice about cloth. Very customizable.


----------

